# Aufbau: Fun Works S-Light Carbon Pro 26



## goldbär (10. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich will mir ein neues Bike auf Basis des o.g. Rahmens aufbauen.
Bin 1,77 groß und wiege nackt 69kg.
Das Bike soll möglichts leicht werden, allerdings will ich keine sündhaft teuren Teile verbauen. 
(Ich würde z.B. keine 200 für ein Verschleißteil wie die XG-1099 Kassette ausgeben)

Mein erster Wurf sieht so aus:

Teil	Bezeichnung	Gewicht
Rahmen	Fun Works S-Light Carbon	1100,0
Gabel	Magura Durin Race 100	1400,0
Steuersatz	Fun Works N-Light	70,0
Ahead-Kappe + Schraube	Fun Works	30,0
Spacer		10,0
Vorbau	Ritchey WCS C260 31,8mm	120,0
Lenker	Ritchey WCS 5D	165,0
Griffe	siehe Schaltgriffe	0,0
Bar Ends	Ritchey WCS	70,0
Sattelklemme	Fun Works N-Light	10,0
Sattelstütze	Ritchey WCS Carbon 31,6 25mm Offset	215,0
Sattel	Selle Italia SLR TT	140,0
Spannachsen/Schnellspanner	Fun Works CrMo	105,0
Laufradsatz	DT 240S	1400,0
Felgenband	N.N.	50,0
Schläuche/Tubelesskit	2 x Schwalbe AV13	370,0
Vorderreifen	Nobby Nic	567,0
Hinterreifen	Nobby Nic	567,0
Innenlager	Reset GXP -> BSA	81,0
Kurbeln	SRAM X0 GXP	692,0
Pedale	Shimano PD-M980	310,0
Kassette	SRAM PG-1070  11-36  10fach	350,0
Kette	SRAM	255,0
Schaltgriffe	SRAM X0 2x10 GripShift (inkl. Griffe) 	290,0
Umwerfer	SRAM X0 	135,0
Schaltwerk	SRAM X0 lang	205,0
Schaltaußenhüllen		50,0
Vorderbremse	Formula R1	175,0
Hinterbremse	Formula R1	185,0
Scheibe vorne		100,0
Scheibe hinten		100,0
Flaschenhalter		70,0
Summe		9387,0

Wo seht ihr noch Potenzial beim Gewicht bei "vernünftigem" Preis?
Dass ich bei den Reifen/Schläuchen Gewicht sparen kann ist klar.

Mit der Bremse bin ich mir auch noch unsicher.
Habe jetzt gelesen, dass die Formulas Probleme mit Quietschen haben sollen. Außerdem muss regelmäßig das DOT gewechselt werden.
Bei der Magura MT6 und der Avid X0 habe ich hier auch von diversen Problemen gelesen.
Nur über die XTR 985 habe ich nichts negatives gefunden.
Was meint ihr?

Was würde es mir gewichtsmäßig bringen komplett auf XTR zu setzen?
Müsste dann evtl. auf Gripshift verzichten.
Außerdem passt die X0 in schwarz/rot m.M.n. optisch besser zum Rahmen.

Ich hoffe auf viel konstruktive Kritik


----------



## Zerosven (10. August 2012)

z.B.

- Reifen & Schläuche wenns leichtbau werden soll.
- Flaschenhalter,  23g  7,95,-  BlackBurn Slick
- Bar Ends weglassen, sind eh nur erhöhte Verletzungsgefahr im Falle eines Sturzes.
- Sattelstütze, wenns kein Carbon sein muss hat KCNC ne günstige und leichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldbär (10. August 2012)

Hallo Zerosven,

meinst Du diese Stütze?
KCNC Ti Pro Lite 31,6 x 400mm  165g

Ist die bei dem Gewicht noch stabil?


----------



## schnezler (10. August 2012)

bei 69kg muss man sich wohl bei fast keinem Teil sorgen machen! Ich fahr die KCNC an allen meinen Rädern.
Wenn leicht werden soll lass die Ritchey teile weg, sind viel zu schwer. Vorbau einfach einen Syntace F99 und passenden Carbon Lenker. Wenn du jetzt ein 26" Rad aufbaust einfach in den Gebrauchtmarkt schauen, da sind immer wieder schöne Sachen zu finden. Reset Innenlager spart kaum Gewicht im Vergleich zu einem Sram, kostet aber verdammt viel. Bei 2Fach bitte ein mittleres Schaltwerk, reicht vollkommen.  Bei den Reifen an einem 26" HT, einfach Conti Race King SS 2,2" nehmen und gegen Pannen tubeless verwenden. Bei den Felgen entweder Notubes Alpine oder falls günstig zu finden sogar die Podium MMX.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. August 2012)

bei deiner version von tublesskitt kannst du sicher was einsparen wenn du es nicht tubless machst. Leichtes felgenband und michelin latexschlauch rein. Beim DT swiss tublesskit hast fast mehr gewicht mit dem kit und der milch.

Oder gleich nen anderen LRS mit ZTR und dann tubless.

Sattelstütze: Token..leicht leicht und bezahlbar und hat bei mir un diversen anderen hier im vorum auch gehalten.

Flaschenhalter: King Cage...

ICh hab noch einen vorbau abzugeben...FRM mIt roter kappe vorne. 99g und 75mm lang...60 euro


----------



## Zerosven (10. August 2012)

Ja ich meinte die  KCNC Ti Pro Lite 31,6 x 400mm  165g

Wie schnezler schon sagte, bei deinem Gewicht, eh "fast" unintressant : ) Kenne 85kg Leute die auch auf der "Stütze" fahren von daher sollte das schon passen.


----------



## Kkangpae (10. August 2012)

Bei der Gabel könntest du noch ne Kleinigkeit sparen: Manitou R7 MRD ist geringfügig leichter und kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## goldbär (10. August 2012)

schnezler schrieb:


> Wenn leicht werden soll lass die Ritchey teile weg, sind viel zu schwer. Vorbau einfach einen Syntace F99 und passenden Carbon Lenker.


Mit einem F99 (111g) und einem Duraflite Carbon (129g) spare ich 45g. So schwer sind die Ritchey Teile auch wieder nicht. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich einen Carbon Lenker will. Der bricht halt ohne Vorwarnung. Werde nochmal darüber nachdenken. 



> Reset Innenlager spart kaum Gewicht im Vergleich zu einem Sram, kostet aber verdammt viel.


Reset  ist ca. 30g leichter.Mag sein, dass sich das nicht lohnt.



> Bei 2Fach bitte ein mittleres Schaltwerk, reicht vollkommen.


(38 - 26) + (36 - 11) = 12 + 25 = 37
Welche Kapazität hat das mittlere X0?


----------



## goldbär (11. August 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sattelstütze: Token..leicht leicht und bezahlbar und hat bei mir un diversen anderen hier im vorum auch gehalten.


Schau ich mir mal an



> Flaschenhalter: King Cage...


Passt m.M.n. von der Farbe nicht. Hätte gern was schwarzes, wo die Flasche auch wirklich hält.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2012)

mittleres schaltwerk langt locker! kein mensch braucht ein langes!

conti supersonic und tubeless??? vergiss es! wenn dann mit latexschlauch. 

lrs wuerde ich mal nach nem "gebrauchten" mit ner olympic/alpine oder einer leichteren notubes felge schauen.

barends,... naja wenn du sie brauchst. ich fahr mittlerweile lieber ohne und hab die volle lenkerbreite. gibt bergab mehr kontrolle.

die x0 bremse ist super! ich hab zwar schon von leuten die probleme hatten, aber das hoert man eigentlich von jeder bremse... "schau in ein krankenhaus und du siehst kranke".


----------



## goldbär (11. August 2012)

O.K. , also mittleres Schaltwerk.

Vorbau wird dann F99 mit Duraflite Carbon Lenker.

Als Sattelstütze dann evtl. doch die "schwere" P6 Carbon. Passt dann optisch auch gut zum Rest.

Bremse wahrscheinlich doch die XTR, da ich über die bisher nichts negatives gefunden habe. Die hat offenbar einen großen Luftspalt und daher kein Schleifen. Von Quietschen habe ich auch nichts gelesen.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerosven (11. August 2012)

Was ist mit den Flaschenhaltern von BlackBurn - Slick?  23g   bei nur 7,95â¬ und meine Standart Flaschen halten super


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. August 2012)

Ich wuerde os lenker vorbau nehmen. Erstens gibt es eine wesentlich groessere auswahl. Zweitens bilde ich mir ein, das es steifer ist, was ICH in abfahrten und beim bergauf ziehen angenehmer ist.

Gesendet von meinem MK16i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldbär (11. August 2012)

Zerosven schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Flaschenhaltern von BlackBurn - Slick?  23g   bei nur 7,95 und meine Standart Flaschen halten super


O.K., bei dem Preis kann man ja wohl nichts falsch machen. Dazu noch lebenslange Garantie.


----------



## goldbär (12. August 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich wuerde os lenker vorbau nehmen. Erstens gibt es eine wesentlich groessere auswahl. Zweitens bilde ich mir ein, das es steifer ist, was ICH in abfahrten und beim bergauf ziehen angenehmer ist.


Also, ihr macht es einem aber echt nicht leicht.
Syntace F99 mit Duraflit in 25,4     : 240g , ca. 180
Syntace F109 mit Duraflite in 31,8 : 266g , ca. 200
Ritchey WCS 31,8 (siehe oben)       : 285g , ca. 100

Wenn 31,8 , dann doch wohl eher den Ritchey. 100 mehr wegen 19g für den Syntace. Macht das Sinn? 
Wobei die Syntace Kombi mit ihrenen Farben natürlich gut zur X0 in rot/schwarz passen würde!

Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## goldbär (14. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mich jetzt für die XTR Bremse BR-985 XC Race entschieden.
Kann ich dafür meine alten 160er Scheiben der Magura Louise verwenden?

Wenn nicht, welche 6-Loch Bremsscheiben würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Zerosven (14. August 2012)

Prinzipiell sollte das gehen. 
Mir persönlich gefallen die orig. Shimano Scheiben eigentlich ziemlich gut. Wenn ich neue bräuchte würde ich auch auf die XTR zurückgreifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (16. August 2012)

schnellspanner würd ich noch andere kaufen. gibt es bei ebay genug die so unter 50g sind.


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2012)

mounty special lite axles os

liegen bei um die 70 g und halten ordentlich.


----------



## Maracuja10 (16. August 2012)

Ich hab die hier:

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=14551;page=1;menu=1000,2,169;mid=0;pgc=0

Halten bei mir seit 1,5 Jahren ohne Probleme (73 Kg).

Ps.

Ich hab auch die KCNC Stattelsütze und dazu noch KCNC Lenker und Vorbau.
Leicht, günstig und bei mir gibs bisher auch keine Probleme.


----------



## goldbär (17. August 2012)

Um die Schnellspanner habe ich mich noch nicht gekümmert. Muss ich noch mal schauen. Aber Danke schon mal für die Vorschläge


----------



## goldbär (17. August 2012)

So, hier jetzt mal Bilder, damit es nicht langweilig wird.







Gewicht ist etwas mehr als die von actionsport angegebenen 1050g bei 19"




Weitere Bilder vom Rahmen sind in meinem Album.


----------



## goldbär (17. August 2012)

Weiter gehts...

Fun Works N-Light Sattelklemme





Fun Works N-Light Steuersatz tapered





Fun Works N-Light Reduzierschale für Tapered Steuersatz 1.5" auf 1 1/8"


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich werfe mal einfach den KCNC Lenker ins Spiel, falls hier beim Duraflite noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ist. Meiner hatte 119g bei 600mm. Allerdings in der 25,4er Variante.

VG
Marco

p.s. hab nocvh nen F99 mit Titankit siehe Sig.


----------



## goldbär (21. August 2012)

Die meisten Teile sind bestellt und bereits geliefert. Liste reiche ich nach, wenn alles gewogen ist.

Gabel und Laufräder nehme ich (erstmal?) aus dem alten Bike.

Beim Vorbau (F109) muss ich noch testen welche Länge ich brauche.
Sattel ist auch noch nicht klar.


----------



## Fujisan (22. August 2012)

*Feines Projekt !* 

Falls du Zeit findest kannst du deine gewogenen und fotografierten Biketeile ja in die IBC-Gewichtsdatenbank eintragen, dann hätten "alle" was davon - falls du Fragen dazu hast, dann einfach vertrauensvoll an mich wenden .


----------



## goldbär (24. August 2012)

Hier jetzt wie versprochen die Teileliste.

Gelb markierte Gewichte sind geschätzt oder aus der Gwichts-DB. 
Alle anderen Gewichte sind von mir auf einer Küchenwaage gewogen.
Bilder gibt es in meinem Album.

Grau markierte Teile werden erstmal aus meinem alten Rad übernommen.

Bei Reifen und Laufrädern sind bestimmt noch 500g drin.
Damit ist ein Gesamtgewicht unter 9kg sicher machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_J_K (5. September 2012)

bin auf's ergebnis gespannt. plane nen ähnlichen aufbau


----------



## goldbär (19. September 2012)

Update, jetzt (rechnerisch) sub 9

Im Album gibt es ein paar neue Bilder.

Habe mich jetzt doch für einen neuen Laufradsatz entschieden. Ist bereits in der neuen Teileliste drin, aber noch nicht geliefert.

Die X-King fallen leider gegenüber den erwarteten 490g recht schwer aus. +84g 

Aktualisierte Teileliste  





Gelb markierte Gewichte sind geschätzt oder aus der Gwichts-DB.
Alle anderen Gewichte sind von mir auf einer Küchenwaage gewogen.


----------



## BENDERR (19. September 2012)

bilder vom bike wären mal interessant


----------



## goldbär (20. September 2012)

BENDERR schrieb:


> bilder vom bike wären mal interessant



Kommen wahrscheinlich am Wochenende


----------



## goldbär (23. September 2012)

Hier wie versprochen die Fotos. Sind allerdings nur mit dem Handy gemacht.
Im Gegensatz zu der o.g. Teileliste ist auf den Fotos noch vorläufig
- ein anderer Laufradsatz und Reifen
- eine andere Kassette
- andere Pedale
- andere Bremsscheiben

Um es vorweg zu nehmen. Ich weiß, dass
- der Lockout-Knopf in blau nicht optimal ist
- Biene Maja am Sattel
- die Lenkerstopfen noch fehlen
- Felgen/Reifen/Ventile nicht richtig ausgerichtet sind































So und jetzt Feuer frei...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2012)

Sagmal, wurde der Rahmen standard ohne Decals geliefert, oder auf Deinen Wunsch hin?

Schönes Projekt übrigens.


----------



## goldbär (23. September 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sagmal, wurde der Rahmen standard ohne Decals geliefert, oder auf Deinen Wunsch hin?


Standard



> Schönes Projekt übrigens.


Danke


----------



## Maracuja10 (23. September 2012)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Sehr schlichter, schöner Rahmen.

Allerdings würde mich persönlich der Aufdruck des Kettenstrebenschutzes nerven


----------



## Crimson_ (23. September 2012)

Kommt gut!
Lockout kannst du mit Abflussreiniger vom Blau befreien. Silber ist allemal besser als blau.
Den Speedy würde ich so lassen 

Die Details gefallen mir. Aber sind die Bremshebelchen nicht sehr kurz?
Ich hätte schon gern längere XX-Hebel bei den Drehgriffen, aber XTR ist wohl noch kürzer?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

die rahmen werden standardmäßig ohne aufgeklebte decals geliefert. diese liegen nur dabei.


----------



## schnezler (23. September 2012)

von den Flaschenhalter hätte ich vlt. noch abraten sollen, davon sind mir mittlerweile beide am Rad gebrochen, allerdings hab ich mir gesagt, dass erst neue her kommen wenn ich auch die erste Flasche verliere! 
Jetzt liegt seit eine Woche am Kandel (Thomaweg) irgendwo ne Flasche rum und ich werf die BBB Flaschenhalter vom Rad! Speci Ribcage sehen doch deutlich stabiler aus.


----------



## goldbär (23. September 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Allerdings würde mich persönlich der Aufdruck des Kettenstrebenschutzes nerven


Ja, mich auch. Evtl. Kann man das mit einem Edding noch korrigieren. Muss mal schauen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (23. September 2012)

Kann man da nicht leicht mit irgendetwas spitzem drüberschaben und den Schriftzug abkratzen? Oder würde das evtl. mit Nagellackentferner etc klappen?


----------



## goldbär (23. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Kommt gut!
> Lockout kannst du mit Abflussreiniger vom Blau befreien. Silber ist allemal besser als blau.!


Evtl. später mal.


> Den Speedy würde ich so lassen


Ich auch


> Aber sind die Bremshebelchen nicht sehr kurz?
> Ich hätte schon gern längere XX-Hebel bei den Drehgriffen, aber XTR ist wohl noch kürzer?!


Sind für mich mit einem Finger sehr gut / mit zwei Fingern gut zu erreichen. Ich hatte erst auch befürchtet, dass das nicht passt.


----------



## goldbär (23. September 2012)

schnezler schrieb:


> von den Flaschenhalter hätte ich vlt. noch abraten sollen, davon sind mir mittlerweile beide am Rad gebrochen


Habe deshalb auch erstmal nur einen dran. Wenn der nichts taugt kommt eben was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

ich nutze flaschenhalter von elite. da hat sich noch keine flasche verabschiedet.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...=28764;page=1;menu=1000,5,128,68;mid=50;pgc=0


----------



## Crimson_ (23. September 2012)

Wie oben schon einer gesagt hat: Ribcage und gut


----------



## goldbär (23. September 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Wie oben schon einer gesagt hat: Ribcage und gut


Welcher Ribcage? Da gibt es offenbar mehrere.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. September 2012)

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...17163;page=1;menu=1000,5,128,68;mid=155;pgc=0


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2012)

Tune Wasserträger Uni. Kostet etwas mehr, aber wiegt dafür aber echt wenig.


----------



## Groudon (24. September 2012)

Denke nicht, dass er wegen den paar Gramm soviel Geld ausgibt.

Ist ein schickes Rad geworden! Einzig die Durin mit der Schwarzen Krone und weißem Casting mag mir nicht gefallen.

Da wäre eine neue TS8 mit Steckachse und Tapered sicher um einiges schöner in weiß. Und es fehlt noch was weißes am Rad neben der Gabel. Sieht so verloren aus.

Bei mir würde auch noch ein breiter Syntace Vector Carbon rankommen. Mir sagen die schmalen Lenker nicht mehr zu...


----------



## InoX (24. September 2012)

Du Kannst den Strebenschutz auch umdrehen. Da ist ein Muster drauf. Das sollte aber etwas dezenter sein als der große Schriftzug.


----------



## goldbär (24. September 2012)

Groudon schrieb:


> Einzig die Durin mit der Schwarzen Krone und weißem Casting mag mir nicht gefallen.


Hat meine Frau auch sofort gesagt. Das ist die Gabel aus dem Fully und das Budget ist erstmal erschöpft. 



InoX schrieb:


> Du Kannst den Strebenschutz auch umdrehen. Da ist ein Muster drauf. Das sollte aber etwas dezenter sein als der große Schriftzug.


Danke. Werde ich mal testen


----------



## goldbär (24. September 2012)

So, hier noch ein paar buntere Bilder


----------



## general-easy (24. September 2012)

Richtig Schick! 
Sieht schnell aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (24. September 2012)

Sieht wirklich echt toll ausSehr schön durchdacht

Sag mal sind in dem Rahmen eigentlich ab Werk Liner verlegt?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. September 2012)

ja


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. September 2012)

der kettenstrebenschutz stört das gesamtbild schon ziemlich...


----------



## goldbär (1. Oktober 2012)

Update:
- rote Kettenblattschrauben
- XTR-Pedale laut Teileliste montiert (jedoch nur 301g)
- Aufschrift auf Kettenstrebenschutz geschwärzt (sieht in echt besser aus als auf dem Foto, da bereits mehrfach übermalt)






Am Samstag erste Tour im Gelände gemacht. Fährt sich wirklich saug..l. 
(Da fällt mir gerade das dazu ein [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZUNZbhnoX4"]Saugeil oder Pissgeil? - Ladykracher - YouTube[/nomedia])

Hatte beim Aufbau Bedenken ob mir der Speedneedle passt. Aber auch nach 4 Stunden Tour kann ich nur sagen - Sofa. Hätte ich nie gedacht, dass der so bequem ist.

Den X-King habe ich jetzt auch noch leichter bekommen (470g)

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Laufräder.

Komme dann rechnerisch unter 8,8 kg


----------



## Groudon (1. Oktober 2012)

An der Kurbel kannst du noch gut 100gr sparen mit einer Next SL oder Next XC (ab 330â¬ bei RCZ-Bike). WÃ¼rde optisch meiner Meinung nach auch schÃ¶ner aussehen. Und das Schaltauge wÃ¼rde ich noch schwarz eloxieren lassen.

Aber sonst - Granate!


----------



## maddda (1. Oktober 2012)

> Aber auch nach 4 Stunden Tour kann ich nur sagen - Sofa. Hätte ich nie gedacht, dass der so bequem ist.



Isser auch, bin den selbst beim 24h rennen als Solofahrer gefahren, was besseres gibt es nicht


----------



## Forrest301 (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo Goldbär,

leider gibt es keinen Bericht über das Fahrverhalten!?
Kannst Du bitte Deine Meinung dazu schreiben?
Fährst Du auch Rennen/Marathon damit?
Wäre für Info sehr dankbar!!!

Gruss  Forrest


----------



## goldbär (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo Forrest,

der erste Marathon mit dem Bike wird Kirchzarten werden.

Ich bin vom Fully auf das Hardtail gewechselt und bereue es bisher nicht.
Es läuft sehr stabil geradeaus und die Kraft wird gefühlt direkter übertragen.
Es ist natürlich auch deutlich leichter als das Fully.

Wirklich schneller macht aber nur mehr Training und nicht das Bike


----------

